# Amy & JoJo - Home Shoot



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a fun shoot with Amy 8ys & JoJo 4yrs.

Comments welcome

1.

Amy & JoJo Maisy-368 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2.

Amy & JoJo Maisy-222 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3.

Amy & JoJo Maisy-203 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

4.

Amy & JoJo Maisy-89 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

5.

Amy & JoJo Maisy-10 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

6.

Amy & JoJo Maisy Bw-12 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

lovely pics mate.. really natural.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

kings.. said:


> lovely pics mate.. really natural.


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

kings.. said:


> lovely pics mate.. really natural.


Indeed, the last shot is a cracker...:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

neilos said:


> Indeed, the last shot is a cracker...:thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great pics - littlun is a cutey


----------

